
Imperative Reasoning Is Hard - svenkatesh
http://liamoc.net/posts/2013-11-13-imperativereasoning.html?
======
spitfire
This is the type of article that makes HN worth reading regularly. Eloquently
written and accessible but at the same time going deep down into fundamental
issues.

If we could have one article of this quality a week we'd be very lucky indeed.

